# I suck at drawing ;.;



## Jaden (Jul 8, 2010)

I drew my avatar but thats just about it 
It sucks i know


----------



## Lusty5535 (Jul 8, 2010)

No it doesn't. Your drawing is perfectly fine! Better'n MINE, at least!!!


----------



## Jaden (Jul 8, 2010)

Whatever


----------



## Asswings (Jul 8, 2010)

What is the point of this thread?


----------



## Smelge (Jul 8, 2010)

What are you after? Some comments to say you're really doing well and it's great as it is?
Well, you're not getting them. If it's a hugbox you want, it's not happening.

You say it's not great. Fantastic. You know what you need to do. Go practice. Improve yourself. Study some anatomy, skeletal structures, so on and so forth. Stop sucking.

Go on. Do it.

GO


----------



## Jaden (Jul 8, 2010)

Uh okay


----------



## Smelge (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey, you posted a thread with no apparent point. The only thing that can be gleaned from it is that you suck and know it. So the obvious way to go is to get better and stop sucking. We're not here to pat you on the back and say "good on you, that's really beautiful" because you'll never improve that way. Use criticism as impetus to get off your arse and get some skills in them hands.


----------



## Jaden (Jul 8, 2010)

are you a amatuer motivater or something?


----------



## Jw (Jul 8, 2010)

...do you want suggestions on how to improve your drawing, or is this thread more of an observation?


----------



## Smelge (Jul 8, 2010)

Jaden said:


> are you a amatuer motivater or something?


 Nope. Just a complete bastard. But if it helps you, then where's the problem?



jwmcd2 said:


> ...do you want suggestions on how to improve your drawing, or is this thread more of an observation?


I guess
 . Seems the only point of the thread.


----------



## Jaden (Jul 8, 2010)

Sure some suggestions would be nice


----------



## Jw (Jul 8, 2010)

Alright. You'll find some more resources on this subforum here:
http://forums.furaffinity.net/forums/22-Tutorials-and-Critiques

Check out theses threads for some walkthroughs for starters:
Tutorial Thread-- collection of some good starter resources
Applying Human Anatomy to a Furry Character-- beginner/intermediate walkthrough of anthro characters
Guide on giving and Receiving Critiques-- not a slam, just has suggestions on what good questions to ask would be, or how to ask them.
Message of Inspiration Thread --a little pep-talk for artists that are down in the dumps

Don't be afraid to have your own thread there. Be specific in what you ask, and be receptive. And this is something you'll hear constantly as advice: practice. You'll be sick of it, but it's only the sure-fire way to improve. Part of learning is making mistakes, realizing you need to improve (which you've done), and ask others for help or advice. 

Hope to see you there on the forum. Don't give up on art just yet!


----------



## Smelge (Jul 8, 2010)

Jaden said:


> Sure some suggestions would be nice





Smelge said:


> Go practice. Improve yourself. Study some anatomy,  skeletal structures, so on and so forth.


 
As I've already said, study some anatomy for starters. You need to get the hang of the human and the animal before mixing them.


----------



## Jaden (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Jw (Jul 8, 2010)

No problem.


----------



## chewie (Jul 8, 2010)

you should stop being a douchebag to a new user asshole


----------



## Jaden (Jul 8, 2010)

Okay i've looked at a few tutorials and I think im ready


----------



## Asswings (Jul 8, 2010)

chewie said:


> you should stop being a douchebag to a new user asshole



....This is FAF.


----------



## Onewing (Jul 8, 2010)

Keep drawing and you will get better. Think of it this this way, you've just started later than other artists.
If you want to get intense and invest all your spare time you'll get better faster of course, but it's guaranteed to come in time if you simply keep drawing.
I look back on my stuff from six years ago in horror. =P


----------



## Jaden (Jul 8, 2010)

lol ok


----------



## Kangamutt (Jul 8, 2010)

Seriously. If you're just doing this for attention, stop. Right now. Having people tell you you're good won't make you a good artist. It's a pathetic method of self-validation. Smelge so far gave you  the best advice. Quit whining, quit looking for asspats, and start practicing. You're best going down to the tutorials & critiques forum, and presenting your work, asking for people to point out where to start improving and useful advice.


----------



## LizStaley (Jul 8, 2010)

Practice, practice, practice. Go to the library and get a book called "Drawing on the Right Side of the Brain". Read it, do the exercises in it. It will really help you out.

Then, draw from life and at every opportunity that you can get!


----------



## Willow (Jul 8, 2010)

chewie said:


> you should stop being a douchebag to a new user asshole


 This is FAF, and that's Smelge, this is normal

OP, if you want help with your drawing, address it in the post, we can't read your mind
Look up tutorials on art


----------

